# **#ked up neighbors



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

OK,lets here your stories.

I cant see my neighbors and met them a few times in my 25 years here but he always seems to call the law for just about anything.
Sometimes i just shake my head at the reason,i believe its a combination of him being bored and having short man syndrome.

Today i was cutting wood and the sheriff said he thinks someone was driving a dirtbike on his property........Which i dont even own one.

I hate to be the neighbor that retaliates,but im guessing burning garbage is still a no
no.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Time to get a loud dirt bike.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

When I was a child, the old lady next door used to scream at me for retrieving my balls from her yard.
Maybe she also didn't like that I killed everything at her brid feeder with a bb gun.
Who knows?


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Fences make the best neighbors,and security cams and game cams............Thank God I have good neighbors.We all get along,all carry,all look out for each other.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I am blessed with good neighbors now, but growing up we had some wack-a-doodles next door. They were a constant source of irritation for the entire neighborhood.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh man I'm still on/off dealing with a husband and wife nextdoor. 30 yrs now! 
Started when we put up a basketball hoop when we first moved in. I was 3 my brother 11, sister just born. 
Fought over that for years. Then our trees,and theres got bigger. So then it was the leaves. She would walk by my 8 yr old sister an call her poor white trash. 
Drive by us at the bus stop in the morning and flick off a bunch of elementary students,lololo.... we just killed her with kindness,until one day me an 3 friends are playing outside and her teenage son decides to show us his man parts. Ya,that set off a fire in my parents.... 
Fast forward 20+years an now when I dont get my leaves picked up fast enuff or grass mowed fast enuff I am lazy poor white trash. I just laugh at them ,they HATE THAT.... 
so now the last two months,they have taken in a little boy who lost his mom last spring. She sees us outside an comes over to explain the situation. Now that bou and my son are best friends this summer. She has been the nicest person on earth. Wich is fine. Kids are innocent. It's pretty awkward tho,lol..... I'm sure when he leaves for the summer and the leaves start falling will be the worste people ever again. But next summer my boy will welcome that boy back to out house to hang out.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Bad neighbors are definitely a real pain. Dealt with my share of them. Drunken party neighbors; can't figure out how they all got dui's.
Now I totally ignore them. Drives them crazy.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

My best neighbors are the deer and the turkey!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

My favorite is the lady who lived on the other side of the street and 2 houses down. It was the first winter after I moved back to Ohio from the Gulf coast. I normally didn't smoke in the house but it was like 5 below and I hadn't adjusted to the cold yet. Since it was about 2am I decided to go in the garage and smoke a cigarette and blow the smoke out the window. Finished smoking and went back to bed when 10 minutes later there was a knock on my door. Open the door to the police who had been called about someone smoking pot in my garage.


----------



## PeterG7 (May 29, 2020)

My only interaction with neighbors is when I shoot, the steel plate seems to motivate them and pretty soon there’s 2 other guys banging away in their yards along with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> OK,lets here your stories.
> 
> I cant see my neighbors and met them a few times in my 25 years here but he always seems to call the law for just about anything.
> Sometimes i just shake my head at the reason,i believe its a combination of him being bored and having short man syndrome.
> ...


No open burning allowed in Ohio, is what I've been told


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Got a couple of numnuts for neighbors. One next to me and one across the street. I have a list a mile long of the **** they have pulled. It’s unfortunate but I can play the too. We live in a township not a gated community. The guy next to me says to me one day. Gee you fish a lot. I replied not as much as you golf.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

s.a.m said:


> No open burning allowed in Ohio, is what I've been told


Just need a fire ring of any sort.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

When I was a little kid me and my friend down the street (only two kids on this road In the county) would play ball or whatever sometimes our ball would go into this lady’s yard but we had to be quick and stealthy to get it because the lady hated people and hated our stuff in her grass. We called her the witch! And man did it stick one evening she was mowing and our basketball went in her yard and she picked it up and we thought oh wow she’s going to throw it back to us.... nope She took it. She was a evil one that’s for sure. Had a drug deal at my wife and I’s first house... didn’t like where we parked so he slashed our tire. It was “his spot” on the one way street. We just killed him With kindness never had another problem. We think he regretted it a little bit too after I mowed for a couple months with my open carried 9mm. Sure glad we moved neighbors are great now!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

My brother had a neighbor that everyone called Mrs. Cravitts. He had to know everybody's business; he didn't like being called Mrs.Cravitts!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

s.a.m said:


> No open burning allowed in Ohio, is what I've been told


Always have a pack of hotdogs or bible with you.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess I've been blessed, never had a bad one. now I have my son on one side and a great neighbor on the other side. couldn't ask for better neighbors.


----------



## unclebuddy10 (Sep 27, 2014)

matticito said:


> Just need a fire ring of any sort.


And a grate over the top for rising sparks,, taddaa= Not Open burning


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

I live in a great neighborhood. Blessed, I am.
My neighbor, and I were talking about this one day. He said that to have great neighborhood, you have to be a great neighbor.
Sage advice...I try to be that neighbor.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

capt.scott said:


> Always have a pack of hotdogs or bible with you.


Funny that you posted this. I had a great uncle that kept a single hotdog in the freezer for when he burnt trash. I think that hotdog was about 40 years old when he passed away...


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

At my old house...my old neighbor threatened my boys (10 and 6 at the time) with calling the cops because the ball they were playing with accidentally hit the back of his garage. I mean don't come and talk to me about it.....just threaten my boys....that'll make everything better! I'm so glad we no longer live there. That was just one isolated incident....there were PLENTY of others. He was just a grouchy, unhappy person that couldn't stand other people.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Growing up we had an older lady who never cut her grass. I mean it was weeds. Shoulder high. My poor mother had allergies and had to get shots to get thru pollen season. The ol’ lady hated when our baseballs would go into her yard. She always claimed the guy was coming to cut the next day which never happened. Her son moved in, cleaned it up a little but he had all kinds of issues himself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

There one in every neighborhood, if you can't figure out who it is, it might be you!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

One in every neighborhood, I have a couple..

P.S.

I am a grouchy old man, but I learned long time ago, don't go bothering people, and they will leave you alone. [most of the time]


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Kidding kidding

No super crazy stories of neighbors, so I guess we've been lucky. But a few that were sure borderline lol


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Kind of weird, so.. House next to me is a rental. First renters were great, second renters lived there for 5 years and were wonderful. then property started going to crap. Turns out they turned out selling drugs. Evicted...took forever they trashed an damaged the house. next renters lived there for year then things started happening.. Turns out he became a drug dealer. the law had to forcibly remove him. Totaled the house on the inside. I felt real bad for the landlord. Single mom of two.(not by choice) Landlord was original owner and we had major problems with her son. Who now is in jail. Drugs. So now there are new renters. Can only hope they break the cycle.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

When I was about 8 and we lived on the farm, I father brought home a boxer puppy for our family pet. She was a great dog and cared for us as much as we did for her. Of course she had freedom to roam the property as the closest and only real neighbor we had was about 3/4 of a mile as the crow flies and we didn’t believe she would go near their place. 
When she was around 2 years old, one morning when we went out to feed her she was laying on the back porch all glassy eyed.
We loaded her in the car and headed to the vet, but she died in route. I was heart broken as we all were.
My father had the vet do an extensive exam and he found that someone had fed her ground glass mixed in beef liver. SOB’s.
Eventually found out it was the afore mentioned neighbor who claimed she had killed several of their chickens.
Several weeks later their chickens were still being killed!!
They had a son that was a few years older than me, and he sort of made jokes about what they had done on the school bus several times.
Here’s where it gets bad. I vowed to get even with him for what his family had done and as I grew older, I caught up to him size wise and told him every time I saw him thst someday, when I chose to, I was gonna stomp his @ss. 
Don’t think he believed me, but about 5 or 6 years later when he and his girlfriend were sitting on a railing outside of the high school talking , I walked up to him and said “ today is the day I have told you about” and I beat him until he actually pissed his pants.
I got expelled for 10 days, and Cindy our beloved boxer got her revenge.
My parents explained what passive aggressive was to me, and they never punished me.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

We've been lucky to have good neighbors. In our old neighborhood in the city, done the street a few house live Big Momma. She was always out on the front porch yelling at her boyfriend or husband, kids, or sisters/cousins. I don't know all the relations, we never talked to her. Cops were over there a few times before they set fire to the kitchen somehow and moved out. 

I know one thing, I will never buy a house in a subdivision with a HOA. There are enough government regulations without adding more that are enforced by nosy neighbors!!!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

s.a.m said:


> No open burning allowed in Ohio, is what I've been told


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I burn trash and other burnables quite often.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

As long as what you're burning is non hazardous, and controlled. I see nothing wrong; except maybe your neighbors.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

As long as what you're burning is non hazardous, and controlled. I see nothing wrong; except maybe your neighbors.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Had some lewzers a number ofyears back. About 4 or 5 of em in a rental, they'd get all drunked up and one if em would decide to drive around the neighborhood blowing the horn on his car at 3 o'clock in the morning. I put up with it for about a year.. it all ended when he got a brick through his windshield.. no idea who launched it


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

That's a good one Bridgeman


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I know for a fact that some municipalities ban open burn anytime.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Yep your right


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> OK,lets here your stories.
> 
> I cant see my neighbors and met them a few times in my 25 years here but he always seems to call the law for just about anything.
> Sometimes i just shake my head at the reason,i believe its a combination of him being bored and having short man syndrome.
> ...


Get a loud speaker and a tape of squealing feral pigs. Put the speaker up in a tree near the property line. Light it off at 2 am for about 30 secs. Really, really loud. Do it randomly over a week or two. Laugh the whole time.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

MuskyFan said:


> Get a loud speaker and a tape of squealing feral pigs. Put the speaker up in a tree near the property line. Light it off at 2 am for about 30 secs. Really, really loud. Do it randomly over a week or two. Laugh the whole time.


Just put a hog pen on the property line and raise a few hogs!!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

My neighbor has two dogs that constantly bark; one would think they would be tired from all the barking. I called the sheriff's office, and I was told to close all my doors and windows. I have asked my neighbor if they could try to fix this problem. Duh! Even with the house closed up, the barking is still too loud. Now I have to call the dog Wardens. I have been dealing with some health issues that, render me sensitive to this. Cancer sucks; and this dog barking is sending me over the edge! My neighbors know this and they will not even try. My Oncologist is sending a letter to Stark county officials about the effects of not being able to rest and recuperate between treatments. Not sure if this will be of any help, but worth a shot.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

We have another neighbor across the street. He means well,but man! He is s retired Cincinnati police officer moved up here. He likes to tell stories,an his wife busts him out on them later. Off the wall stuff. Best friends with Chris Cornell,for some odd reason he hasn't explained secret service sits outside his house during the holidays when is family is there. 
He has repeatedly been told to simmer down,he patrols the neighborhood streets at 3am and has a amazon purchased blue strobelight in his dash,and handcuffs. Our local officer has told him NOT to do this. I appreciate his efforts, and it does make me feel a tad better when I fish late at night about my house. But he takes it to far,and uses it as an excuse to be nosey. 
My sister caught him in our back yard why we was on vacation. Told her he was using out watering can(never has before) told us he seen someone in our back yard. 
Has woke me up POUNDING on our door at 130am one night claiming someone was trying to get onto are house. He had his pistol in his right hand. We later looked back at our camera(pointed at are car) we never seen anybody near are car,or our lights pop on until he got close enuff to trigger them coming up to knock on are door?????? We questioned him about it,an he just kinda studdard through some story about a kid walking on his side of the street. So I told him look. We purposely leave the doors unlocked and nothing valuable in the cars,so let them have at it. Get a description for us,and we will call it in... 
There are a few more stories as well. But I'll hold off for now...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Most my neighbors don't mow there grass until it could be mowed for hay and then bitch about how hard it is to mow. The guy across the street from me leaves his dog bark all day and most the night untill multiple times a week I have words with him. Then it will stop for a few hours. Theirs also the drunks on the motor cycles a few doors down that feel the need to fly down the road as hard and loud as possible at all hours of the night.

I love my neighbors I love my neighbors ....


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Most my neighbors don't mow there grass until it could be mowed for hay and then bitch about how hard it is to mow. The guy across the street from me leaves his dog bark all day and most the night untill multiple times a week I have words with him. Then it will stop for a few hours. Theirs also the drunks on the motor cycles a few doors down that feel the need to fly down the road as hard and loud as possible at all hours of the night.
> 
> I love my neighbors I love my neighbors ....


I have no need for neighbors.I have moved a few times in my life because of them.I now have 5 acres,live just outside of town and my neighbors all have 5-10 acres and am in the middle of large old growth woods.I actually bought an acre and a haly 500ft x 75ft strip on top of my hill 20 yrs ago to keep people from building and looking down on me. I have had a few feuds over a right away I own .One guy planted trees which I pulled out,now present neighbor thinks I should give him right away because zoning won't allow him to sell a house he built for his son who now doesn't want it.Give him aright away ? Is he nuts or what


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Don't give in. Make him a ridiculously low-ball offer on it


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> When I was a child, the old lady next door used to scream at me for retrieving my balls from her yard.
> Maybe she also didn't like that I killed everything at her brid feeder with a bb gun.
> Who knows?


 leaving your balls in her yard wow what did the husband have to say about that lol


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

My neighbors down the street are currently riding a 4 wheeler atv around the neighborhood. Its pretty annoying. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Years ago had a kid around the corner that would go through the gears when he came by our house. GTO 4 speed. My boys got scared when he did that. One time I was washing my truck and the boys helping me so when he came by I threw the soapy sponge and it hit his quarter panel. He hit the brakes so I walked toward him. He took off. Never came by here again!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

we all at least one,, I have twenty one acre,s and still have one ,I call her the wicked witch of the nort. rest my of them are nice folks we have a summer picnic every year.[she is not invited.]


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i have very good neighbors, we all get along just fine. but years back we had a lady who lived next door by herself, she was an nurse and worked the night shift. well found out she had a very bad drinking problem. how you ask? well one morning her car was parked in my front yard, sometimes in her front yard, and one time sideways in her drive, and how she got it in between my big maple and her drive i will never know. but she sold the house and moved away, and the couple who bought it are cool as i have watched their kids grow up and they watched ours p.s.....me and tom next door have drank enough beer and told enough stories to last a life time


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

At our first home, the backyard neighbor's son was arrested for murder. The US Marshalls showed up at 6:30 AM, camping out in our backyard one Christmas Eve and hauled his butt into jail. He got 28 years and hasn't been a good prisoner since. And this was in a really nice neighborhood. Weird how life is because his brother is a stand-up guy, a teacher and was a council member at a local municipality. His parents/our neighbors were nice too. The boy got caught up in the wrong crowd for sure.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Could write a book! We moved in may thankfully! I'll just hit the lowest memory. People next to us had custody of their granddaughter, but apparently every once in a while would get along with the daughter well enough that she would be there in between jail time. Well mom and daughter were hitting it hard one night, they both OD the daughter dies. 24 years old. Right next door! I can't even imagine the things that poor little girl has been witness to in her life. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

The closest I ever had as far as a bad neighbor was my ex-wife


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

My wife and I are retired and live on a quiet street in a suburb. The family to our north moved in about a year ahead of us and had three kids who were always playing outside, a rarity these days. Constantly those kids were playing in our yard, riding their bikes and small motorized scooters across the grass and using our back yard to throw a football or soccer ball around. We loved it and told their folks to let them use our yard all that they wanted to. It was probably safer here than somewhere else. Sadly they moved this spring and the street has become too quiet. I miss hearing and having those kids around and could care less if they ripped up some sod or it a ball bounced off the siding. Life is too short to be a curmudgeon. We all just need to let some stuff go at times.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Well the one we have. We worked together and shot all over Ohio. Sporting clays, Trap, Skeet and five stand. I got him 3 jobs and we were friends for 35 years. He introduced me to Linda 7 years ago. Now he is old and cranky and wants to kill me. Because he is jealous of us And what we have. And yes I carry 24/7.And Linda does to. He has probably had no tail for 30 years. He Is 85yrs old.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

stormfront said:


> My wife and I are retired and live on a quiet street in a suburb. The family to our north moved in about a year ahead of us and had three kids who were always playing outside, a rarity these days. Constantly those kids were playing ball in our yard, riding their bikes and small motorized scooters across the grass and using our back yard to throw a football or soccer ball around. We loved it and told their folks to let them use our yard all that they wanted to. It was probably safer here than somewhere else. Sadly they moved this spring and the street has become too quiet. I miss hearing and having those kids around and could care less if the ripped up some sod or it a ball bounced off the siding. Life is too short to be a curmudgeon. We all just need to let some stuff go at times.


Sucks they moved away,but awesome you let them use your property! They will always remember that. We had a neighbor down the street,who happened to have the biggest back yard with no trees in it. We would meet up all the way through highschool to play football back there. When we was younger he saw us playing baseball in the streets,and gave us an open invitation. Super nice guy.
Was bummed when he moved away.


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Sucks they moved away,but awesome you let them use your property! They will always remember that. We had a neighbor down the street,who happened to have the biggest back yard with no trees in it. We would meet up all the way through highschool to play football back there. When we was younger he saw us playing baseball in the streets,and gave us an open invitation. Super nice guy.
> Was bummed when he moved away.


I have a bute. He has not painted it in all the time I have lived here which is over 25 years. I took out a picket fence and put in a 6 foot fence just so I won't have to look at the jungle he calls the back yard. He had a play set but tore it down and it lays on the north side of back yard with slide hanging over the fence so it is seen from the street. Uses his lawnmower to mulch up the smaller tree limbs. Has a large maple tree that leaves are never raked. Brings in ground up tree mulch to put by back fence where dog runs back and forth. Only done this for 2 yrs. must of got tired of dog tracks in house. Had 3 dogs at 1 time. Uses orange plastic webbing to fence small areas where he grows something and 1 steel oval barrel. Has only weeds to mow. 
Never trims beside house. never trims bushes. Trees are half dying. Rotting wood trim at different areas of house. One of the laziest ( things) God ever put on this earth. I have not spoken more than 25 words to this thing since I moved in and will continue to do so or less or not at all if possible. I get along with all my other neighbors.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I am only allowed by him to sit at a spot that he says i can on are property. I do not wish ill to any person But dam this sucks.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

My buddy moved into a duplex a few years ago and was paying rent to the guy that lived on the other side and shared ownership with his sister. He was happy to get the place because of the nice yard in a nice neighborhood outside the city on a dead end street. He later realized that the owner did drugs and one night he OD'd and my buddy went over and did CPR on him until the paramedics showed up and revived him. It was still all good for him until the hot water tank broke and the guy never fixed it. So, my buddy starts putting the rent money in escrow until it's fixed. Then, he gets threatened by the guy so he filed a police report. So, a guy who he saved from dying was now threatening him because he wasn't getting anymore rent money that he could use to get high with! Fortunately, he was able to find a new place before things got worse.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

1basshunter said:


> The closest I ever had as far as a bad neighbor was my ex-wife


The struggle is real


----------



## jzgearhead (Oct 20, 2010)

Think you have a bad neighbor? Read the story about Terrence Hough, jr. That guy was loony tunes AF.


----------



## Megalos (Sep 10, 2020)

Can't say I was sorry to see the drug dealers move out. Replaced with a nice family.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

In all the places I have lived I was probably the worst neighbor. When I was younger I had the barking **** dogs and beagles. I was always coming or going in the early morning often "trying" to load a noisy canoe into my truck or a boat with decoys, closing a tailgate at 4 a.m. or swapping a canoe out for a dog box.
In those early days I probably let my grass get too tall, flowers in the beds wilt and tree limbs grow over my neighbors fence. 
I'm a little better now (not much) but I'd advise you to never move next door to someone that loves to hunt and fish 
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Or is it "brick man"?


Jim white said:


> That's a good one Bridgeman


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Try living next door to this...
Neighbor lets his alcoholic drug addicted buddy squat in his place, sometimes for weeks. To top it off his buddy is a bleeping psycho who chases people to their cars or apartments for telling him to be quiet when he's on a woe is me everybody's against me hour+ screaming rant. He's been arrested multiple times and every time the neighbor bails him out and brings him back even though he has a no trespassing order against him. To top it off he deals drugs in the parking lot which has lured some lowlife's into this once nice, safe complex. The manager is either scared or doesn't give a crap as several neighbors have complained and nothing has been done to get these bozo's off the property. Both my wife and I carry knives to and from our cars now and she also carries mace and if it comes to it we will get a gun to protect ourselves.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

spikeg79 said:


> Try living next door to this...
> Neighbor lets his alcoholic drug addicted buddy squat in his place, sometimes for weeks. To top it off his buddy is a bleeping psycho who chases people to their cars or apartments for telling him to be quiet when he's on a woe is me everybody's against me hour+ screaming rant. He's been arrested multiple times and every time the neighbor bails him out and brings him back even though he has a no trespassing order against him. To top it off he deals drugs in the parking lot which has lured some lowlife's into this once nice, safe complex. The manager is either scared or doesn't give a crap as several neighbors have complained and nothing has been done to get these bozo's off the property. Both my wife and I carry knives to and from our cars now and she also carries mace and if it comes to it we will get a gun to protect ourselves.


Don't wait till you need the gun to protect yourselves to get one. It's too late at that point. Get one now. You already need it


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

spikeg79 said:


> Try living next door to this...
> Neighbor lets his alcoholic drug addicted buddy squat in his place, sometimes for weeks. To top it off his buddy is a bleeping psycho who chases people to their cars or apartments for telling him to be quiet when he's on a woe is me everybody's against me hour+ screaming rant. He's been arrested multiple times and every time the neighbor bails him out and brings him back even though he has a no trespassing order against him. To top it off he deals drugs in the parking lot which has lured some lowlife's into this once nice, safe complex. The manager is either scared or doesn't give a crap as several neighbors have complained and nothing has been done to get these bozo's off the property. Both my wife and I carry knives to and from our cars now and she also carries mace and if it comes to it we will get a gun to protect ourselves.



No sense in bringing a knife to a gun fight....Do what DHower said....


----------



## 63 LONE STAR (Jan 31, 2019)

I spent over 25 years as a city cop , seen neighbor disputes turn real ugly, homicide, assaults, shoot out, sometimes between brothers. My neighbor is my fishing buddy, but we rarely talk politics, his wife is very nice but very liberal. Pray for bad neighbors, and be tn


----------



## 63 LONE STAR (Jan 31, 2019)

Be the best you can


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

Moved into my house 5 years ago and proceeded to hunt geese in my new field across from a neighboring horse farm. The lady there flipped out because the geese mate for life and she couldn’t bear the though of one living without its mate. I told her not to worry because we shoot them both.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

There's always one (SHE-DEVIL) on every street, and there are always several people that feel the pain. I cannot write everything she devil did to us, and i will get fired up just trying to recall her power plays. She devil made it clear that she rules our street. I think one of the worst things she devil did. She took down my American flag while I was on vacation. She said it looked tattered and she was having company. It just so happens my Father in law fought in WWII, Korea, and Vietnam. He was a Petty Officer Second Class on the CV-14 Ticonderoga. He passed in 1989. We flew the flag 365 days a year and lit it up at night. My now ex-wife grew up next to them, but she never spoke to that woman again. The she devil was self centered and no respect for anyone.


----------

